

BitKit, the Coinkite Bitcoin API, Now on Tor Network - nvk
http://blog.coinkite.com/post/114516859766

======
dochex
Here's a "gist" for demo:

[https://gist.github.com/peter-
conalgo/c31e134e3213949bef70](https://gist.github.com/peter-
conalgo/c31e134e3213949bef70)

